# Court Of Middle Earth vs. Smeagol



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2002)

MEAP (Middle Earth Associated Press)

Middle Earth was shaken early last week by the discovery of a corpse, many centuries old, hidden near the banks of the Anduin. It was the remnents of a small, Stoor, or halfling. DNA testing revealed him to be Deagol. Deagol had been reported missing from a now abandoned Stoor colony a little up river.

This discovery was followed by a swift investigation which led to the apprehension of a Middle Earth Wanderer, known simply as Gollum. Gollum was identified to be the former Smeagol, a halfling who disappeared a little after Deagol under suspicious circumstances. 

The case is to be brought before the first Circuit court of Middle Earth, presided over by Judge Elgee i Nanar.







Hear ye, hear ye


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 6, 2002)

What happens now?
Do you like say big words and make yourself feel big?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 6, 2002)

The jury strides into the room and takes their place at the head of the court. Slowly people started filing into the chairs. And all of a sudden a hush silenced the audience as the defendent was led down the aisle. Gollum walked, shielding his face from all the watchers, and at his side was his lawyer.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

Elgee bangs her gavel. 

"We will come to order!" She takes her glass of water and drinks. "I will stand for no out of character or in character outbursts. While I understand the public outcry this case has created and am allowing spectators, I am quite willing to clear the court if they get out of hand. Defense and Prosecution... Please make your opening statements. Defendant, How do you plead?"

The defendant shifted uneasily in his chair. The defense attorney whispered some apparently comforting words and the elderly stoor arose.

The D.A. stood beside him.

"My client pleads not guilty by way of Ring based insanity."


----------



## Rogue666666 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Sauron mutters something about the "Ring" and "Insanity".


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 19, 2002)

Elgee hits the hammer.
"Please, no outbursts in the court... Are your opening statements prepared?"

There is a loud shuffling of paper. Somewhere in the back of the room a Nazgul screams.

"I am prepared to have this court cleared!" Elgee barks.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 19, 2002)

Wait! * rushes to gollums side* k u can't start without me.

Where were we??


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 19, 2002)

We're waiting for opening statements... then we will start calling witnesses... unless anyone has better ideas.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 20, 2002)

What are the accuasations again?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2002)

Elgee clears her throat and reads:
Accused of the murder of one Deagol the Stoor...


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 21, 2002)

K, we plead quilty by insanity of the ring.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 21, 2002)

Anamatar stands at the foot of the jury stand.

"Your honor, the defendent has stated two pleas: one plea of insanity by ring and another plea of guilty...by insanity of ring. And the jury moves for faster movement or we be allowed to make a premature verdict."


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2002)

"Objection sustained. The prior claim holds... Give your opening statements... Would you like to call a witness?"


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 21, 2002)

umm........we would like to call to the stand Suaron the creator of the Ring.


----------



## sauronbill (Dec 22, 2002)

Sauron walked to the jury, and seated on the strade. The prosecutor made him put his hand on the bible.''Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, so help me God?'', asked the prosecutor. 
''If i do it,''said Sauron,''i wouldn't be who i am''. All the people in the court laughed, even the judge. Then the interrogation started,
''Your name?''
''Everybody here knows me''
''Just answer the question''
''Fine, Sauron''
"Is it true that you are the creator of The Ring of Power?
" Yes, and if i may say, i am very proud of my creation. There is nothing like it in Middle Earth''
" Just simple yes or not answer, Mr. Sauron"
''As you wish"
''Is in it true that when you created the ring, you somehow inserted some kind of chemical that would made any owner of the ring(except for you) go mad?
"Now hold on a second, I did incerted a power(not chemical ,stupid), that killed any other owner. But it was never intented to become someone mad, not even i the king of all evil have the heart to make any creature mad. Now that power was only destined to kill the owner, but that creature Gollum(or whatever the name is) somehow instead of die he became mad. Now that is not my fault, but the fault that the fact that he was a hobbit, and when i created the ring(thousand of years ago), there were no hobbits on Middle Earth, at least not that i recall. So maybe it were his genes the ones that interferred with my power...."

The interrogation continued......


----------



## Anira the Elf (Dec 23, 2002)

ooc: this is the funniest thing i have seen in a long long time. i love it   . keep it up!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 23, 2002)

Sauron is it true that the ring is bound to you??

And Sauron is it true that the ring has a power over creatures that makes them want it for themselves??


----------



## sauronbill (Dec 23, 2002)

''well of course the ring is bound to me(duh). I am his creator and his master. Who else would the ring want? But now about that power that make the creatures want it for themselves, well what can i say? Everybody wants a piece of the pie, i guess..... It is not my fault that they feel atracted to so much power.....Everybody has their weaknesses, but in my defense the ring could only work with someone of great knowledge of magic, like Gandalf, Elrond, Galadriel, and even Saruman. So it is not my fault if the creature Golum, made an obsetion out of the ring. He could never use its magic, so why that obsetion?....."


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 23, 2002)

Well is it true that the ring has a will of it's own, and is it also true that the ring has the power to make it's possesor and those who lust after it do what ever it wants given their resistance??


----------



## sauronbill (Dec 23, 2002)

"Well, hold there, is not whatever the ring wants. Otherwise i would have got it, and the story would be another, believe me..."everybody in the court laughed,"the thing is that i created that will(as yu called) of the ring , for you know , security measures. You know, if the ring was stolen or lost(as it was), it would have to find a way to come back to me, so i incerted that kind of power in the ring, in order to not to lose it. Now a normal person or elf would have get carried away for that voice, and bring it to me..... But you know, i guess all the hobbits are insane and that's why it didn't work with them, don't you think that?"


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 23, 2002)

No more questions your Honor.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 24, 2002)

Elgee nods to the other lawyer.

"Your witness."


----------



## sauronbill (Dec 31, 2002)

The lawyer stood up and walked to the stand. His eyes were in Sauron now, like if he was looking for something that was behind that expression of irony. The lawyer attacked.
"Mr. Sauron, you sweared to say the truth today, and i hope yu are a man of your word ."
"Let's say i am,"said Sauron with a smile.
"Very well..... Mr. Sauron you just told the court(under oath) that the ring will always come back to you, am i right?. If this statement is true, then why did you tortured this creature Gollum when he was a prisioner in Mordor?
"Well....wait a minute, i did not turtored him. That is just missplace information.We just asked him ,kindly, where the ring was."
"Your Honor, if may i present to the court, this document", the lawyer took out a large piece of paper with writing in the ancient language of Mordor. "This is the recipe of the order of torture of my client signed by Sauron it self. Is this your signature Mr. Sauron?
"How did you get that? How the <deleted by RD.> did you got that?"said Sauron screaming. He was nervous now.
"Just answer the question Mr. Sauron. Is this your signature, yes or no?
"Yes"
"So you did tortured him?"
"Well.....<deleted by RD> you, yes i did. But it was not much you know. Just a few punches to make him sing."
"A few punches? A few? If it please the court, i will read some of horrible tortures described here,"the judge nodded."snakes through his mouth,"readed the lawyer,"penetration of shinning objects throw every pore of the skin, cuts every where, burns, bitting him up untill his legs bleed(you can imagine the body), making him swallow his own tonge for several times......
"Well okay okay,"interrupted Sauron,"you made your point. I did torture him a lot. But you must understand that i had to know where the ring was."
"Yes i understand that, Mr. Sauron. Everybody here understands that. But, here in the recipe it says that my client, confessed after an hour and a half of torture. Is in it true?
"Well yes it is"
"But the recipe said that he was tortured for three hours straight. Now why after he confessed, was he continued bein tortured?
"Well...."
"I'll tell you why your honor, it was because you made it personal Mr. Sauron. Gollum had gotten the ring all this time and he never brought it to you, so that's why you tortured him untill he became mad. "
"No, you are wrong he was mad already."
"That may be but you made him even more mad with the torture you gave him"
"No no <deleted by RD>. He was mad already", Sauron was now growing in anger. " He is the reason i didn't get the ring, kill him , kill him or i swear i will...."
The interrogation continued.........


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets watch the language shall we. Or I shall have the Bailiff clear the courtroom

RD


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: Hey RD how come he didn't get warned with all those things he said when all i said was crap and i got warned???

IC:

Objection, baggering the witness.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *OOC: Hey RD how come he didn't get warned with all those things he said when all i said was crap and i got warned???
> *



Not be me you didn't. The language that I deleted was not severe enough to warrant a point assignment. Plus, Sauronbill has appologised and vowed not to use strong languare in the future.

Also, I never give points on the first offense. The Webmaster has granted the staff with a degree of autonomy in our actions. That means we keep order as we deem best for each individual situation. I personally dislike assigning warning points, and if I can rectify a problem without using them I will. 

RD


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 2, 2003)

Well tell Tal that, cause i said crap and he warned me with 4 points!!! and then he said if i said it again then he would give me 8 points!! and i'm apologizing now, and i want to be a mod!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 2, 2003)

While I recognize the weightiness of this discussion and think it should happen, could it happen somewhere else? We're really off topic... I'd also appriciate if you'd delete your posts that are offtopic... We want to keep this on subject.

Thanks.
Elgee.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 7, 2003)

*crowd jeers at the people off topic*
booooooooo

*crowd realises this jeering is off topic*
argh
*crowd scatters*


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2003)

Elgee bangs her gavel...

"While we recognize that the crowd has a legitimate complaint we would appriciate it if they shhhhhhhhhhhh'ed..." 

Elgee winks at the crowd.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 7, 2003)

*crowd reconfigures and waits for the next thing to happen*


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 8, 2003)

"Objection sustained... Please control the tenor of your questions," Elgee states... "Continue please..."


----------



## goldmare (Jan 11, 2003)

Frodo clears his throat and turns to Gandalf next to him. "I wish they would hurry up and get on with this trial. I have a ship to catch to the Undying Lands."


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 11, 2003)

Do we actually have any prosocuters?????


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 12, 2003)

*one of the crowd, a very rowdy ent stands up*
if u need a prosecuter, I volunteer


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2003)

"Come forth, ye very rowdy elf, and prosecute... but if thou art too rowdy I will prosecute you to the full extent of the law," Elgee guffaws. 

"All right, prosecution, you may call your next witness."


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 13, 2003)

*stands up* the prosecution call samwise gamgee to the stand,
(crowd stares in amazements, they hadnt read the end to the books and thought samwise was dead, silly them) who goes by the alias "hobbitgirl" (defies all reasoning but U didnt suspect it did u)
this was all for my clients protection, but samwise, will u come forward now and be sworn in
thankyou


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 13, 2003)

Elgee bangs her gavel.
"Out of order... No need to refer to the witnesses' 'aliases'. Procede with the questioning."


----------



## HobbitGirl (Jan 13, 2003)

Samwise stepped up to the stand and put his hand on the Bible. "Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help you God?" he was asked. 
"Of course I do," said Sam. "As my old Gaffer used to say..."
"Did Gollum ever call you a 'nasty fat hobbit'?" the prosecuter interrupted.
"Yes, many times," Sam answered.
"And why do you think he did this?"
"I think he knew that I was on to him, and I didn't trust him like Mr. Frodo did," said Sam, glaring at Smeagol.
"Did Gollum ever try to steal the Ring from Frodo?" the prosecutor continued.
"Yes, when we were in Emin Muil," Sam replied.
"Do you think the Ring made him do it?"
"No, I think he was just greedy."
"Why do you think so?"
"Gollum put up quite the struggle when he was trying to take the Ring from Frodo. I don't see how any one object can make someone behave like that," Sam said.
"Gollum was your guide for a time, wasn't he?" the prosecuter inquired.
"Yes, he was."
"And where did he lead you?"
"Into the Nameless Pass and through the lair of Shelob."
The crowd gasped.
"That's right!" said Sam. "Right through the lair of that horrid spider! And Mr. Frodo almost died, all because of that tricksy Gollum!"
"No further questions."


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 13, 2003)

As Samwais moved to his seat, a "I OBJECT YOUR HONOR" was heard from the audience. The entire audience turned to see who was brave enough to object the judge. Boromir of Gondor stood up from the audience and made his way towards the stand apologizing for the peole whom he accidentaly hit with the arrows piercing his stomach.
"I plead that Gollum AKA Smeagol should be freed this instant as pleading not guilty on insanity of the ring." God knows it happened to me and I got out without a thing!"
Boromir said with a marking look on the judge.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 14, 2003)

"Objection denied. The jury will decide that young man. You can await your turn on the stands... Defense, your witness."


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

"I know this creature, your hounor." A murmur went through the crowd and eyes turned to see an old grey man. No-one had seen him come in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 14, 2003)

"Not to be dishonorable to your very honorable presence, but you'll have to await your turn... Defense, do you have any questions for Samwise?"

ooc: anyone on the Defense can post these questions though I would like Hobbit girl to do the answers. If she takes more than a few days to answer someone else can, however.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 14, 2003)

*your honour, can we approach the bench*
he dont have many questions by the look of it, let samwise go. I also wish to have bormir sticken from the trial as defense witness because of his obvious bias towards the ring. Hes already made his descision on what ur verdict should be!!!!!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC:sorry schools been keeping me busy.

IC: *Approaches the bench* well if your not going to let Boromir testify, then there is not reason prosecuting Smeagol!

*Starts questioning Sam*
Is it true that you took the ring when you thought Frodo was dead?
And is it also true that the reason Smeagol turned on you was because you Mister Samwise Gamgee were mean and rude to him??
And is it also not true that Smeagol tried too help, but a comination of you and the ring drove him further insane??


----------



## HobbitGirl (Jan 14, 2003)

Samwise answered the first question without hesitation. "Yes, I did take the Ring, but only because I honestly thought Mr. Frodo was dead. I knew that someone had to complete the Quest and destroy the Ring."
In answer to the second question Sam's voice raised sightly in protest. "Smeagol didn't turn on me because of me! I heard him muttering to himself. I knew he was up to no good, but I didn't do anything because Mr. Frodo trusted him."
Sam was frustrated at the third question. "I never drove him insane! Where did you get that idea from? It was never in the book..." Sam takes out a copy of LotR and begins thumbing through it.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

"Sam, put your book down. You need not worry. You are caught up in the affairs of a much greater matter than you may understand. Smeagol is on trial here, not you" said Gandalf. He glanced at Gollum but their eyes did not meet. 
"And don't worry about the Ring Sam, it didn't harm you. It may have made you wiser in the end, even. But who can tell?" he said, with a wink at the judge.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 14, 2003)

see the ring make u wiser!
prosecution asks to call greypilgrim to the stand


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

"The Greypilgrim. Thats what they used to call me!" said Gandalf as he walked toward the stand. "Great evil has passed, and the world will change, wait, ah! There I go now, talking to the wisest who are present again! A habit of the old and wise, sorry." He sat down without taking the oath, everyone present knew he would not ever lie.
"Very well, proceed."


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 15, 2003)

Boromir yawns loudly from the bench on the side.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 15, 2003)

Elgee has Boromir silenced.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

"Have you ever seen this Ring of Power?" asked the prosecution.
"I have, your honor," said Gandalf. "Though I have never touched it."
"And you are aware of it's effects on people?"
"Yes"
The prosecutor looked at Gandalf directly." "Then do you suppose the Ring made Sam wise?"
"No" There was a pause, "He was already Samwise."
A chuckle of laughter passes through the courtroom.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 15, 2003)

Elgee ignores the jibe and gets a glass of water...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 16, 2003)

The Prosecution had to be careful. Here was one vast knowledge concerning this matter.
"You are familiar with the creature, Smeagol, are you not?" 
"I know him, indeed. He bit me!" said Gandalf. 
"Smeagol has an ever-present luring inside him now, for the Ring. Is this true, wizard?"
"Yes, it is true."
"And it tells him to do things, is this not also true?" 
"Yes and no" said Gandalf. After assuring the judge that he was not trying to confuse this court, he spoke again.
"The Ring only wants to be with it's Master," he said, now looking right at Smeagol aka Gollum. "And when Gollum took it, He became it's slave. But it did not actually say..."Kill the hobbits" which would make him evil. But it might put ideas in his head like...."Fish are better raw", giving him bad breath. Therefore all deeds that were done BECAUSE of the Ring should be stricken from the court!" (Gandalf is wondering where the Defense got their Degrees)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2003)

"Out of order wondering," says the slightly telepathic jugdge... 

"Now in the instance of Deagol, was it at all unusual for the Ring to take such an instant hold?"


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 17, 2003)

"Nay", said Gandalf, "Though the Ring may have known it's chance to be discovered was near, it can't be proven what happened, though it did "brighten" his day, at first." 
He looks at Smeagol again. Smeagol nervously takes a sip of water.
"Smeagol, before I singed your toes with the Sacred Fire, you bit me, and I had to throttle you! Don't make me do it again! Tell this court the truth, for once in your thieving, treacherous life!"
"He musssn't ask usss! No!" 
"You had a crush on Deagol, didn't you? But your desire for the Ring was greater, wasn't it? So you killed him, didn't you?" 
Gandalf seemed to raise to a great height, "Didn't you?"
"Liar!" screames Gollum. And before the Defense could object to badgering the witness, the witness had leapt out of his chair and was bounding for the nearest exit. Several hobbits tackled him and have pinned him to the ground.
The Prosecution smiled, the Defenses' toes curled, the judge's gavel is pounding, pounding....


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 17, 2003)

*yells for Smeagol too come back* Smeagol!! Get off of him you nasty hobbits! And Gandalf shut your trap!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2003)

"Gandalf, out of order!" Elgee shouts, banging her gavel... The guards bring the sobbing Smeagol back. "No defendant torturing allowed."


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 17, 2003)

Gandalf suddenly freezes, and then acts strangely embarrassed, bumping into Boromir and stumbling over hobbit's feet as he
slowly gaines his composure, and walks right past Samwise back out the door in which he had come in, which was to the jailer's.
"See y'all later" he replied, winking at the judge.
Well how about that?, said Sam.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 17, 2003)

wait
grey pilgrim
the defense has to question u!

but we rest our case, i reguards to gandalfs questioning, ur honour


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 19, 2003)

prosecution calls sauron, aka "the dark lord" to the stand.
surprised looks and nervous glances from all around.


----------



## goldmare (Jan 19, 2003)

Again?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 19, 2003)

if that's allowed, your honor.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, btw, greypilgrim is co-council, if i'm still on the bench that is........


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 19, 2003)

"Yes, one is allowed to recall witnesses... remember, Sauron, that you are still under oath."

OOC: SauronBill probably thinks his part is over, so if he doesn't show up after awhile anyone can take his part. I hope he does, however. He was doing a good job.


----------



## sauronbill (Jan 21, 2003)

Sauron sitted down again. His humor had return, and also he was a little worried about being call again, he tried to remain motionless...."How long is this going to take?"asked Sauron with a strong voice,"I have a meeting at noon with another dark forces. We are trying to take Gondor once and for all....",everybody was surprised and Sauron laughed at his own joke.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 22, 2003)

well we cant really stand in the way of gondor capture........
so well be quick

is it true that gollum was never happy while after the ring

did he ever seem happy, well as happy as you were, with the ring?????


----------



## sauronbill (Jan 22, 2003)

"Well, I guess i'll have to say "no" to that, because you see, I had all the power of the ring, and Gollum. Well he only enjoyed the invisibility part. But it is not my fault if he made an obsetion out of it.... As i said he was crazy already, and that's why he killed that other thing(whatever it is), we must count that he had two personalities.....Don't you think?


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 23, 2003)

thankyou


----------



## sauronbill (Jan 27, 2003)

The prosecutor stood up as soon as Sauron left the strade. "Your Honor,"he said,"I think that we have called far too many people that has no business here. The defense insist that this creature Gollum became mad for the power of the ring, and they justify his crime based on his mental health. Now, we believe otherwise, that's why we'll call the witness that prove that Gollum was not but a horrible creature with a double personality problem, but still a murderer. The Prosecution call Bilbo Baggins to the strade.....


----------



## goldmare (Feb 21, 2003)

"Wake up, Bilbo!" says Frodo. "Didn't you hear? Oh, do pay attention and get up there! And then tell them to call me up!" Mutters to himself, "This trial has gone on far too long."


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2003)

"Mr Baggins, we really do not have time for these delays," the judge said kindly. "To the stand, please."


----------



## roguelion (Feb 22, 2003)

Bilbo, startled from a pleaseant dream, stands, embarrassed. "Um...I beg your pardon your honor, and I terribially sorry to detain this hearing any longer" Bilbo bows to the judge and takes the stand. "Terribially sorry! " he continues to mutter under his breath as he sits.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 22, 2003)

"Do you solemnly swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?"


----------



## roguelion (Feb 22, 2003)

" I do, Most definetly" Bilbo says energeticially


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 24, 2003)

The prosecutor aproached the strade,"Mr. Bolson, isn't true that more than 80 years ago you took a trip with a company of 13 dwarves and the great Gandalf as a guide?"


----------



## roguelion (Feb 24, 2003)

"yes Sir, I most definetly did, with Thorin and Co., we set out to claim back the Ancient Dwarven treasures, and to defeat the Dragon Smaug" Bilbo says excitedly as he thinks to a time long past, and remembers his Dwarven friends.."and begging your pardon sir, but my name is Baggins, not Bolson, And I'd appreatiate it if you used it properly, thank you very much!" Bilbo exclaims with a smirk.


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 25, 2003)

"My sincere apologies Mr. Baggins," said the prosecutor, and he continued his questioning. "Mr. Baggins during your adventures, did you ever came across this creature Gollum?"


----------



## roguelion (Feb 25, 2003)

"Gollum...Why yes, Yes I did" Says Bilbo "It was on the very adventure with Thorin and Co. That I met the beaing called Gollum, Let me see..I have it all written down in my book, It is called THERE AND BACK AGAIN a Hobbits Tale by Bilbo Baggins..um...where was I, Oh yes..Gollum., I met gollum one day, at least I think it was day. We were looking for some cover to get out of the dreadfull weather when we passed over some mountians, We discovered a cave, so logicially the 14 of us decided that it was as nice a spot as any to set up a camp for the night, soon we were all asleep, thats when everything went wrong, it seems that we camped not just in a cozy cave in a mountian, but we camped right at the back door of a clan of evil and vile Goblins!" Bilbo explains "The back of the cave opened up and before we knew it our ponies and supplies were gone! So we decided to investigate further, the next thing I know were being chaised down endless corridors and tunnels trying to escape the darkness and the presence of the Goblins. Suddenly , I bumped my head on somthing and fell off the back of the Dwarf who was carying me and fell away from the group. When I came to I was alone in the darkness, so I sat for a long while, until I screwed up the courage to travel down the corridor in the utter darkness, thats when I stepped in to some water, It apperaed I was in some sort of underground cave, or lake. In the dim light of the cavern I noticed somthing shining in the distance so I went over to investigate, It was a Ring,THE ring. I put the ring in my pocket, and at that moment I heard the voice of somthing or someone. "What is it my Prescious?" It asked itself. It was Gollum, we played a game of riddles, which I won, on a fluke I may add.Then he wanted to show me somthing, His birthday presant, He paddled across the cold lake back to his island where he banged aroung for a while, he seememd kind of frantic, he screemed out loud for couldnt find his Prescious he said. He came back to the shore and That was when I felt I was in danger, so I shewed Gollum My STING and he told me hed lead me out....but he didnt!"


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 26, 2003)

"Yes, yes, very interesting Mr. Baggins,"said the prosecutor. "But when you encounter the creature Gollum , did you sense any danger on him? What i am asking is, was Gollum willing to kill you, because you had his precious(as Gollum called), or because he had lost in the riddles game?"


----------



## roguelion (Feb 26, 2003)

"well, to be honest, I not really sure. I did sence that MR Gollum wanted to kill me, I did not know that the ring was His prescious, I found it fair and square..It was mine!" Bilbo neary shouted to the jurry and assembled court " Knowing what I know now about the ring and Gollum, I think that Gollum was a poor fool, controlled and obcesssed by the Prescious.. He did what he did out of necessity not evilness or greed, But on the other hand I think that if you are a bit evil to begin with that the ring may use that seed of evil to controll you a bit easire and that you will become a creature of instinct , a thing that is totially obcessed by the Ring..SO to be brutially honest I guess I don't have a clear answer for you..Im sorry" Bilbo shrugged


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 27, 2003)

"All right, I'll make it more simple..... You had the ring for many years Mr. Baggins. Did you also experienced this obssetion?


----------



## roguelion (Feb 27, 2003)

"I can answer that clearly and in one word..YES" proclaims Bilbo, "And to further answer your question I can say that I did experance this obcession, but not to the extent that MR Gollum did/does, I was always aware of the rings presence and it lured me to it, I found myself at times pulling it out of keeping just to look at it, and the few times I decided to put it away and forget about it, I found that I would be afraid that I was going to loose or misplace it, I would go and take it out of keeping just to make sure it was safe. Also at times Id find myself putting it on and walking across the Shire, so I could be in peace" Bilbo hangs his head."Sometimes I wish I never laid my hand upon that dreaded ring!"


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 28, 2003)

"But did the ring ever made you do things that you didn't want to do? Like hurting someone, or stealing something from others?....


----------



## roguelion (Feb 28, 2003)

"Not that I can specificially remember, Unless you concider sneeking into the lair of Smaug the Dragon in a reconisance mission while I wearing the ring, But like I said before, I think an allready warped and distorted personality, a person who is leaning over toward the dark side of things may be influenced diffrently, The only other time I can think of if when I was at Rivendel, and poor Frodo came with Samwise and Merry & Pippin along with Strider for the council, I saw the ring on a chain around his neck and was taken by it, I lunged at my Poor Nephiew Frodo in a feeble attempt to take the ring from him, but the episode soon passed"


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 28, 2003)

"Thank yu so much Mr. Baggins, you have been a tremendous help.... Your honor, as you can see there is nothing much to say. Sauron the owner of the ring said that the powers hidden in the ring worked in a different way around hobbits, but as we can see here Mr. Baggins used the ring and everything work out fine. I have a little theory. My theory is that the ring corrupted Gollum, but it was Gollum's fault, you see Mr. Bilbo here also had the ring many years, but he had friends and family which protected him from the voice. I am sure this was what happened. However Gollum expend alone most of his life, which made the voice of the ring even stronger every day making him mad. And creating a double personality problem.....Your honor be honest, if you were inside the darkness of a mountain for centuries, in all that darkness all by yourself, without someone to talk to but your self. And hearing a voice inside your head. I think i would go crazy during the third day. I think Gollum is in did guilty, and i think he killed because he became a murder out of his insanity. He never trusted anybody else, and he murder everyone who betrayed him. All for his obsession by the ring, that was only caused by himself. But let's ask someone else opinion...... Mr. Baggins, do you think Gollum was capable of this horrible crime? That he did it out of his own will, and not for some ring insanity....


----------



## roguelion (Mar 1, 2003)

Bilbo pondered the question for a moment..."well, I think that when he is or was in fact Gollum he could and did kill, but when he was Smeagol, In my mind the weaker personality that was dominated, controlled and guided by the stronger he could be influenced by fear, weakness and insecurity and in fact kill also, but that is just my personal opinion and Im in no way a profesional at mental health problems. I think in all GOllum/Smeagol is a pathetic weak creature and I pitty him wholely, no matter how vile and evil he is he is completly pitifull. I once told Gandalf that I did not kill Gollum becouse I pitied the poor wretch, and I still stand by that thought today"


----------



## sauronbill (Mar 5, 2003)

"But even a pitiful creature can become a killer, isn't true Mr. Baggins? But anyway let's not take this discussion any further. Your honor i have no more questions, if the defense want to ask some question to my witness, he is welcome to.....If not i will proceed to call my next witness.


----------



## BlackRider (Mar 5, 2003)

" next wittnes if you please."
" right, then lets cut to the chase shall we...." he sighed and was about to call out a name when the court doors burst open.THe defendant turend around and scowled under his breath. Faramir walked in looking as grim as ever and walked before the defendant and smiled, then slipped back his green hood.
" Faramir! Bless my soul it is ye!" Beregond cried, and burst into tears.
"yes it is I . and i have come to tell the truth. For that is what i speak." he looked into the crowd and winked at Arwin, who had sailed BACK to middle earth to attened the consul. the judge caught the love wink and said." order in this court! we will not have any outbursts, or love winks in this room! now Faramir i guess you have travled far from Gondor to get here, so i will let you take a seat." the judge reasoned, and wacthed him stride to the seat and sit down most nobly.
" now." the defendant began" when did you first meet Smeagol, and how was your approach?"
" i first saw smeagol in the Forbidin pools. but mind you i have heard of him before, and he was bad news. i wasnt about to shoot him on the spot , for Frodo claimed him under his care, and so i gave pitty and let it go. "
" and it says here in these files, that you brought Smeagol to your office. is that true?" the defendant asked, looking at him as though he could read minds.
" yes, to my office we went, and i told him there that as long as he was with Frodo he was ok to be in Gondor territory. But like i have said before, he was bad news."
" hessss starved us he did!" shreiked smeagol with a green glint in his eyes." hes kicked us Precious!"
"KICKED you! I did none of the sort!" Faramir yelled, standing out of his seat." the movie and the book tell it differnetly! I can prove to you by the writtin word i did not!"
" bull **** " smeagol yelled.
" come on! well finish this right here right now!" Faramir yelled, bunching up his fists.

i have to go put away dishes now, dont finsh this without me i love it!


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 5, 2003)

"Order in the court!" Elgee shrieked. "Sir Faramir and Mr. Smeagol. . . Control yourself or I will have you both sedated."


----------



## BlackRider (Mar 6, 2003)

"as you wish." faramir said with dignity, then gave Smeagol a sharp look and sat down. The defendant sighed. and continued with the questioning.
" when was the last time you ever saw Smeagol?"
" in the book or movie?" he asked.
" dont get smart with me." the defendant snaped.
" right." Faramir said." the last time i saw him, was when he left with Frodo and Sam to Mordor, or wherever."
" and, did you see them off?" he asked
" of course! im not that heartless."
" but you did advise Frodo NOT to go with smeagol did you not?"
" yes i did. Because i knew there was something wrong about a skinny little imp, with only 20 black hairs on the top of his head and big grey eyes and a creepy voice leading two healthy hobbits into mordor without an evil scheme." Faramir replied.
" so then you have no doubts that my client was obsessed becase of the ring?"
" i think it came to this. smeagol had the ring for so long, that it became his only freind, the only thing in the world that he really cared about, and it cared about him. It drove him to insanity that his only "Precious" was taken away from him by Bilbo and thats what drove him mad. SO you see , after the ring left him, he could have easily forgot about it and returened to whatever you would like to call "normall". but he ws already doomed. and THATS why i should have shot him when i had the chance."


> Three rings for the Elven- kings under the sky, seven for the Dwarf- Lords in their halls of stone, NIne for the Mortal men doomed to die, One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne in the Land of Mordor where the shadows lie. One ring to rule them all, One ring to find them, One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them, in the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Mar 22, 2003)

The Defendant's attorney walked close to Faramir. 'Is it true that Frodo had to tell you not to shoot gollum? And if he hadn't that you would have let the arrows fly?"

"Yes, it is true".

"Well then, would it be safe to say that you would have killed gollum, therefore not allowing Frodo to get the ring to Mordor and desroy it?"

"Well, I never thought of it that way".

"Of course you didn't".

Before Faramir could reply the lawyer said "No more questions your honour. The defendant would like to call Frodo to the stand".

"Very well, Frodo? Frodo?"

During the long session with Faramir frodo had fallen into sleep and this time Bilbo had to wake him up. "No! It's mine! Oh, sorry Bilbo, I had another dream of the Nazgul mafia claiming the ring again". Frodo stood and headed to the witness box...


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 22, 2003)

"Do you promise to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth?" Elgee inquired, taking a long drink of her icewater.
"I do," Frodo said grimly.
"You may take the stand."

The little hobbit scrambled into the seat. The bayliff got him a dictionary to sit on so he could see.


----------



## goldmare (Mar 26, 2003)

"Very well, Frodo," said the defendent. "When did you first come in contact with Gollum?"

"Well, I knew all about him from Bilbo and Gandalf, and the first time I became aware of him was in Moria, when I noticed he was following us. Over the long journey there were many times when I thought we had lost him, but it turned out that we hadn't after all. It finally came to blows when Sam and I were making our way through Emyn Muil. Sam couldn't put up with it any longer, and so he and I set a trap and we captured him."

"What did you do then?" the defendent asked.

"Well, then I questioned him, and decided to use him as a guide. We couldn't trust him not to run away, so we started to tie a rope around him, only the Elven rope hurt him. In exchange for us taking it off, we made him swear by the Precious, that is, the Ring, that he would serve the master of the Precious, which was me."

"And why did you believe him?"

"Well, the moment we had captured him, I began to pity him. The Ring had so consumed him, and he was obsessed by it, fixed on it. But he also hated and feared Sauron, more now than ever because he had been taken and tortured by him. And when he was making his oath, I think I completely understood him at that moment. He was devastated and weeping, and I felt that I truly had a hold over him, and that he would not go against his promise, not for a long time, anyway." Frodo patiently waited for the next question.


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Mar 27, 2003)

OOC: I think I will refer to Gollum's attorney as 'the Defendant', ok?

"Now, back to the topic," said the Defendant. "Gollum here is innocent of the murder. I have proof," said the Defendant, holding up a piece of paper. "This here is documentation stating that Smeagol had the ring before he murdered Deagol". *Gasp* "That's not true," exclaimed Frodo. "Gandalf clearly stated to me that Smeagol killed Deagol to get the ring, therefore he had to have killed Deagol first," Frodo stood on the dictionary and brought a recorder out of his pocket. After fast-forwarding through some brief 'Hobbit Rock' he hit the play button. Gandalf's distinct voice could be heard... "... and he caught Deagol by the throat and strangled him, because the gold looked so bright and beautiful. Then he put the ring on his finger..."

The crowd turned in awe at the Defendant, now turned a deep purpley- red...

PS: You can find this... "... and he caught Deagol by the throat and strangled him, because the gold looked so bright and beautiful. Then he put the ring on his finger..." on page 70 of the Fellowship of the Ring, near the bottom.


----------



## goldmare (Mar 29, 2003)

"Yes," said Frodo. "Gollum did not have the Ring before he killed Deagol. But even so, I think that the moment he saw the Ring, he was so consumed by desire to have it that he didn't know what he was doing. Take Boromir, for example: he was a good man, one of the best and noblest there was, and even he was struck by a desire to have the Ring. He tried to take the Ring from me without the others' consent, and after I ran away, he realized and repented of what he had almost done. His exact words are, "What have I said? What have I done? Frodo, Frodo! Come back! A madness took me, but it has passed." You see? Boromir was not in possession of the Ring, and yet he might have killed me for it. You see what the Ring does? It affects people's judgement and common sense; they do and say things at the time that they are remorseful about later. One doesn't need to be holding the Ring to be affected by it."


----------



## BlackRider (Apr 2, 2003)

does anyone here no where to go to see those secret diares? if so please reply its very important


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 2, 2003)

contact Goldberry344. She knows. . .there used to be a thread in Bag End. . .

Please, no more out of topic.


----------



## goldmare (May 2, 2003)

"Since he had the Ring for so long," said Frodo, "I believe it is fair to say that even if he wasn't insane then, he is now." Frodo paused, and said, "Do you have any more questions for me?"

PS: Defendant? Prosecutor? Where are you guys?


----------



## goldmare (May 7, 2003)

Anyone?

Oh no, I've scared them all away! (Starts to cry)


----------



## HLGStrider (May 8, 2003)

COME BACK!


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

"Oh Rats I'm really late!" Okay what were you saying again Frodo I wasn't here and the Prosecutor isn't here or the Defendent.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 2, 2005)

Guys this is really funny. If anyone wants to organise this once there's a verdict and put it all on one place at once, im happy to do it.

Keep it up, and ill keep watching


----------

